# Boarding my V



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

Any suggestions on boarding a V in Southeast Michigan? I am going on vacation to Florida with the Family in March and don't have anyone to watch my dog.

KW


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

The breeder we purchased our puppy from will also board any of the dogs that have come from them. We are going away in the winter for a month, and I'm glad that we are able to do this as Scout will only be 4 months old.

Do you know if its a possibility for your breeder to look after your pup while you are away?


----------



## Kingwilly (Aug 12, 2010)

I would love my breeder to watch Daltrey....but she lives in Cleveland and we live north of Detroit..and...going to Florida by jet. I will not leave him at a kennel though....He is going to be so bummed when we go, he spends A LOT of time with us. We do have a doggy daycare/training academy that we leave him at for a day once in awhile......may try to talk to them. I was just hoping to see if there was someone local that understood the needs of a V.

KW


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

We asked everyone we knew and got many suggestions. I would go look at where the dog will be sleeping and staying during the boarding. Make sure they can handle the activity level of a V. The first time one of my daughter's friends did it. They have a dog and fenced yard, so it worked out fine. Most dog owners are sympathetic and will try to help if possible.


----------

